# Fehlermeldung bei Bluefish



## Gabi (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir *bluefish-0.12-100.SuSE.ulb.1.i586.rpm* gezogen und installiert.
Das erscheint aber nicht im Menü, so hab ich es in der Konsole gestartet.

Nun kommt beim start folgende Fehlermeldung:*

(bluefish:12301): Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkwidget.c: line 3892 (gtk_widget_set_sensitive): assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed*

Kann mir bitte wer helfen?

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich da noch: unter Windows gab es (gibt es) ein
*Atomic Clock Sync utility* das den eigenen Rechner an die korrekte
Uhrzeit anpasste. Gibt es so etwas in der Art auch für Linux?

Gabi


----------



## JohannesR (29. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Eine kleine Frage hätte ich da noch: unter Windows gab es (gibt es) ein
> Atomic Clock Sync utility das den eigenen Rechner an die korrekte
> Uhrzeit anpasste. Gibt es so etwas in der Art auch für Linux?*


Ja, gibt es. Nennt sich _ntpdate_, hier findest du ein RPM-Paket dazu.


----------

